# ICS Blur port



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

anyone know of a blur port, i see people have ported sense and touchwiz to the nexus but i havent seen blur


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Don't know why...

But this has what your looking for, but the port is not functional at all. But its something to keep an eye on.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1535715


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

It's easy to find, just Google "hell"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

this must be like the "port the shittiest top shell to 4.0" contest.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

k.electron said:


> this must be like the "port the shittiest top shell to 4.0" contest.


If that us the case I guess since someone says Sense has already been ported Sense would be the winner there. Then TW takes second.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

All other high-end Android devices have their followers wanting an ICS stock experience...we have the truest form of a stock Android ICS, and we have followers that want to put Sense, Touchwiz, and Blur onto the Gnex?

Are we devolving?


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Whats wrong with wanting options? I guarantee you in 6 months you will be sick of the ICS "look".


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

cantcurecancer said:


> All other high-end Android devices have their followers wanting an ICS stock experience...we have the truest form of a stock Android ICS, and we have followers that want to put Sense, Touchwiz, and Blur onto the Gnex?
> 
> Are we devolving?


I understand that for one reason or another people like certain features of a given OEM framework... My personal choice is vanilla, but that is the whole point of this community. To be able to tweak the phone to how it suits the user best and if that means Sense or TW or Blur, then so be it.

It is kinda like the hot-rodders who put a Chevy motor in an old Ford. It makes the purists cringe but it works for the owner so who are we to judge?

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

abqnm said:


> Whats wrong with wanting options? I guarantee you in 6 months you will be sick of the ICS "look".


Luckily Google plans to continue releasing updates to Android, so I don't plan on being on the same ICS forever (Jellybean is next...) And I may get jaded with stock experience, but I can always try out a new launcher or load up a new rom or something.

But never will I go back to that buggy, laggy, piece of proprietary garbage that is Blur/Sense/Touchwiz. I would like to think that no self respecting person who has ever used stock ICS would feel the need to load up that crap. The new Sense doesn't look that bad I suppose, but it's an example of too little too late. It's better for the community as a whole to move toward a open source, less buggy/laggy platform for fragmentation's sake.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Not saying it has to be a daily driver. Just something to mix it up. Jellybean will be a long time away. End of year.


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Not saying it has to be a daily driver. Just something to mix it up. Jellybean will be a long time away. End of year.


I thought JB was due in the spring/summer? Google has traditionally done twice a year Android releases (ICS Late 2011, HC early 2011, GB late 2010, Froyo early 2010)

Still haven't gotten an Android release this year


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

cantcurecancer said:


> Luckily Google plans to continue releasing updates to Android, so I don't plan on being on the same ICS forever (Jellybean is next...) And I may get jaded with stock experience, but I can always try out a new launcher or load up a new rom or something.
> 
> But never will I go back to that buggy, laggy, piece of proprietary garbage that is Blur/Sense/Touchwiz. I would like to think that no self respecting person who has ever used stock ICS would feel the need to load up that crap. The new Sense doesn't look that bad I suppose, but it's an example of too little too late. It's better for the community as a whole to move toward a open source, less buggy/laggy platform for fragmentation's sake.


While that may be true for you and the majority of users, there are often additional features in these frameworks that users rely on. I personally like the blur alarm clock but that doesn't mean I want blur. Also familiarity is a factor here. Some users prefer the same familiar user experience rather than learning something new. Again, it is about choice. Sure, you may not see the framework as adding value, but some people do, the same way that we may use themes or add apps to duplicate features that are in some of these frameworks.

I personally would not use any of them but it doesn't mean there aren't users out there who would.

As for the whole premise here, we don't even have any devices running ICS based blur, so how do we even know if it is bad? With how far blur has come since it first came about, who is to say that ICS blur won't be good? This also pertains to the ability to port it... That won't be happening until there is ICS blur to port and the willingness of a dev to do it. If someone ports it, I guarantee there will be users who want it. Sure it may be a small user base but it will exist nonetheless.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

cantcurecancer said:


> I thought JB was due in the spring/summer? Google has traditionally done twice a year Android releases (ICS Late 2011, HC early 2011, GB late 2010, Froyo early 2010)
> 
> Still haven't gotten an Android release this year


JB will likely be announced this summer but that doesn't mean it will hit devices right away. I would bet on October for the first device to get an official release or a device being launched with it pre-loaded. There will likely be ROMs built from source before that but given the ever expanding number of devices, it will conceivably continue to take longer for new versions to make it to production from announcement.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

OK, I don't really disagree with any of that...hopefully the vendors will get their act together with ICS. But no matter how good the skin is...if it causes delays in Android platform, that will benefit no one...and that's was what I was really speaking to (calling it laggy, buggy, and proprietary was just a bonus







)

But is it even legal to port that stuff to another device? I know Rootzwiki tries to make sure devs comply with the open source license that Android operates under...surely porting these prop. skins/firmware would put Rootz + the devs at legal risk. Not trying to grasp at straws here, honestly just wondering if it was even possible to port this stuff, would this site even allow it?


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

cantcurecancer said:


> OK, I don't really disagree with any of that...hopefully the vendors will get their act together with ICS. But no matter how good the skin is...if it causes delays in Android platform, that will benefit no one...and that's was what I was really speaking to (calling it laggy, buggy, and proprietary was just a bonus )
> 
> But is it even legal to port that stuff to another device? I know Rootzwiki tries to make sure devs comply with the open source license that Android operates under...surely porting these prop. skins/firmware would put Rootz + the devs at legal risk. Not trying to grasp at straws here, honestly just wondering if it was even possible to port this stuff, would this site even allow it?


Haha that is another issue entirely. That would lean more to the no side of things from what I see, but there is a big grey area here. Technically all the ROMs on here for the CDMA nexus are using proprietary closed source software which is required to operate. Shades of grey I guess...

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

abqnm said:


> If that us the case I guess since someone says Sense has already been ported Sense would be the winner there. Then TW takes second.
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


don't plan on starting a flame war, but sense is so much better than blur.. and its relatively cohesive as opposed to blur that has random thing that have no relation to each other. for example why does deleting the yahoo mail authenticator cause blur contacts to die. and god.. i want to get rid of useless shit on the dock... but no... blur will decide.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

k.electron said:


> don't plan on starting a flame war, but sense is so much better than blur.. and its relatively cohesive as opposed to blur that has random thing that have no relation to each other. for example why does deleting the yahoo mail authenticator cause blur contacts to die. and god.. i want to get rid of useless shit on the dock... but no... blur will decide.


I am pretty easy going so no worries. I just personally find blur to be less bloated and overbearing compared to sense. Sense just keeps getting more bloated as each release goes on. To each their own.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

if this were xda people would be going offfffff. i honestly don't mind the skins. blur is def the best running and lightest, but i think sense actually looks pretty cool, its pretty polished and not cartoony looking as compared tw and blur with their bright colors and what not. tw, just looks kinda ugly doe.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

abqnm said:


> I am pretty easy going so no worries. I just personally find blur to be less bloated and overbearing compared to sense. Sense just keeps getting more bloated as each release goes on. To each their own.
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


I agree with you, the only reason I think it gets such a bad name is that since call the phones are locked its harder to get ride of so everyone hates on it. Does have some bloat apps but not as much bloatware.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

ok seriously
i was wondering because i would like to try the new blur seeing as its mainly a theme and not as bloaty as it was before, idk if you guys have played with a droid razr but blur on it is pretty fast

I JUST WANTED SOME CHANGE

stock ics is fun fast and cool but i would love to play with blur(not really sense or touchwiz)


----------



## foister82 (Aug 27, 2011)

how about a port of LG touchwiz

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

foister82 said:


> how about a port of LG touchwiz
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


May as well just throw your phone in the toilet if you do that haha.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## holysnikey (Jan 8, 2012)

I would like to try out Sense 4.0. I use to love Sense on the DInc then I dropped it and had to get a Droid X replacement hence why I started rooting







. My father has a Razr and any time he has a question about it or anything it just seems so laggy I don't know if its the Blur or all the bloatware VZW puts on it or both of them together. The problem I mainly have with the skins is that from the little I've seen of them on ICS so far it looks like I'm not using ICS anymore. I think if I was to ever use them on ICS they would need to have major overhauls visually and be less bloated.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Call me crazy but there's something I like about blur. When I had my Droid X, I bounced between all the AOSP Roms for a while but finally settled on stock blur with the bloat removed. I even ported the newer Droid 3 Blur theme to it. I'll agree many of the "features" of blur are just bloat that can be better accomplished by third party apps, but there are some things that were great - the alarm clock for example, which blows the ICS/stock one away.

If anything, I would be interesting to just see a Blur like theme for the GNex, not an actual code port.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

Detonation said:


> Call me crazy but there's something I like about blur. When I had my Droid X, I bounced between all the AOSP Roms for a while but finally settled on stock blur with the bloat removed. I even ported the newer Droid 3 Blur theme to it. I'll agree many of the "features" of blur are just bloat that can be better accomplished by third party apps, but there are some things that were great - the alarm clock for example, which blows the ICS/stock one away.
> 
> If anything, I would be interesting to just see a Blur like theme for the GNex, not an actual code port.


I liked the blur camera the most but I gave it up when I put cm7gb on my droid x. I find it funny, most people who own non-nexus devices want aosp while some who own a nexus want the skins.


----------



## jhankg (Nov 14, 2011)

Wouldn't it be illegal to port any of these skins such as Blur seeing as they are not open source? I would imagine Moto/HTC/Samsung would sent a cease and desist letter pretty quickly to the dev.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

why would it be?
CDMA isnt open source yet we still have custom roms for the gnex and other cdma devices

Windows phone 7 isnt available for the HTC HD2 and Microsoft didnt C&D the devs who ported that to the HTC HD2
people build hackintoshs all the time and apple doesnt sue anyone with a hackintosh for copyright infringement(surprisingly)
its a legal grey area and its one of those "it depends" scenarios


----------

